# Will my apartment's fire alarm harm my rats' ears?



## xxzz6760 (May 1, 2009)

I am thinking about moving my ratties from my mom's house to my apartment as she is currently in bad health. However, the fire alarm in my building is screechingly loud - it even hurts my ears. I plan on removing them from the building during a fire alarm as soon as possible but am wondering how they will react and if the fire alarm could scare them to death or harm their hearing? Has anyone else had any experience with their rats and fire alarms going off?

Thanks!


----------



## Jaguar (Nov 15, 2009)

My fire alarm went off a couple weeks ago and although it wasn't excruciatingly loud from my room it didn't seem to bother them too much, they lifted their heads up and sniffed the air and then went back to sleeping lol


----------



## AMJ087 (Aug 27, 2008)

Im unsure about hurting there hearing. I mean if they were around it for a long time it could otherwise I would think not. As far as a reastion goes I can say this. My rats get very scared of loud scary things. For example when I vaccuum they become terrified and must hide adn run and just freak out. I have to now put them in another room before I can vaccuum there area. I would think they would be just as frightened by an alarm.


----------



## digitalangel (Apr 16, 2009)

My rats respond the opposite to noises, they want to know whats going on. If I'm vacuuming around the cage they run around and try to figure out what i'm doing, they will run up to the vacuum if they are on the ground and sniff it


----------



## xxzz6760 (May 1, 2009)

Hmm, thanks for the advice, guys. I guess we'll just have to see how the rattlets react! Hopefully, it won't terrify the poop out of them (but I've got super-absorbent bedding, just in case.)


----------

